#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Petrel 2014/2015 Structural Modelling

## Pichu

Hello,



can someone please share tutorials/manuals about Petrel 2014/2015 Structural Modelling module?

Thank you!See More: Petrel 2014/2015 Structural Modelling

----------


## opylog

Seconded. please does anyone knows where to download the petrel software for free please?

----------


## alvaedison

I have this

----------


## alvaedison

search petrel downloadly.ir

----------


## Tooly_me

Hi, 
Guys! Does anybody know what type of fault's set Petrel is not able to model? may be many layers + Y faults+erosion surface? or something else?
The picture (schematic view) would be very helpful..

----------

